# what are the phisical requirments for be comeing and air force pilot



## castle123 (12 Sep 2004)

i was just wondering if anyone knows the phisical regiuirment for becoming an air force and pilot?


 and i nother thing was any one mthere at the halifax air show?



   regards:matthew     :cdn


----------



## Zoomie (12 Sep 2004)

Everything you ever wanted to know about joining the CF.

http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/engraph/faq/index_e.aspx

and

http://www.airforce.forces.gc.ca/pilot/index_e.asp


{edited to add second link}


----------



## Bograt (13 Sep 2004)

1. Must look good in a flight suit.
2. Must talk with use of hands.
3. Must be able to place the phrase "I'm a pilot" into every conversation.
4. Must be able to have the last word against any Nav.
... any others I'm missing?


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (13 Sep 2004)

What's the difference between God and Pilots?  God doesn't think he's a Pilot.   (Sorry, that was kinda lame).

In response to the original question, there's a little more info here on the types of things that are tested/checked: http://www.dciem.dnd.ca/medical/glfs_e.html

There's some stuff you can kinda control (weight, colesterol, blood sugar, heart condition, etc.) and other stuff you really can't (vision, height): be fit, eat right and pray for the rest ...


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (13 Sep 2004)

Oh yeah, and "drugs are bad, m'kay?"


----------



## Inch (13 Sep 2004)

Bograt, a couple that come to mind.

No one will ever succeed at being a fighter pilot without the largest wrist watch on the planet earth and... you must be able to attack it from it's six.   

Cheers


----------

